# Stat decs in word for partner visa



## Victovie (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi everyone!
I'm a new member to this forum so this might already be here somewhere.

Me and my partner are applying for the partner visa now in October and it's time to write our statements, we have an agent and she said that she'd prefer us to write them on these forms https://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/stat_dec_applicant.pdf & https://www.border.gov.au/Visasupport/PublishingImages/Trav/Visa/Appl/Partner/stat_dec_sponsor.pdf

Which is ok but both me and my partner want to type it on a computer because we feel like it's not going to fit with our hand writing in those small squares and we really want to express what we feel for each other and get it all in there.
So my question is: is there anyone who have these forms in a word format?
I can only find these in PDF which we can't edit..

I've read that you don't need to write them on these type of forms but I want to do what my agent advises me to to..

Thank you!


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

i just did a copy and paste of those docs, all it needs is some formatting in word and bob's your uncle...





Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (APPLICANT)
Statutory Declarations Act 1959
1 Insert the name, I,1
address* and
occupation of
person making
the declaration
make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959:
1. That I have a mutual commitment to a shared life as a husband and wife, or as a de facto
partner, or as an interdependent partner, to the exclusion of all others, with 2
2 Insert the full
name of your
partner
2. That our relationship is genuine and continuing.
3 Insert the full
name of your That 3 3. and I: partner
(a) 4 live together; or 4 Cross out
whichever is
inapplicable (b) 4 live separately and apart on a permanent basis
5 Insert the year
your partner
relationship 4. That our relationship began in 5 and we have lived together for 6
commenced.
6 Insert number of
months or years. 5. Describe financial commitments you and your partner share, for example joint/individual bank
accounts, ownership of property or other major assets, pooling of financial resources and
sharing of day to day household expenses. (Please provide evidence of this financial
commitment)
6. Describe the nature of your household including any joint responsibility for the care and support
of children, your living arrangements and sharing of the responsibility for housework. A certified
copy of birth certificate for any children born since the grant of your last visa to be provided. 

7. Describe the social aspects of your relationship including social activities, attending special
events or joint travel you and your partner undertake. (Please provide evidence of this
commitment)
8. Describe the nature of your commitment to each other including the degree of companionship
and emotional support you draw from each other and whether you see the relationship as a
long-term one. 







7 Insert the full
name, occupation,
address* and
telephone
number(s) of two
(2) persons**
agreeing to make
a verbal or written
declaration about
your relationship
8 Insert the full
name of your
partner
9, Signature of
person making
the declaration
10 Place
11 Day (eg, sixth)
12 Month and year
13 Insert the full
name of person
before whom the
declaration is
made
14 Signature of
person before
whom the
declaration is
made (see over)
15 Full name,
qualification and
address* of
person before
whom the
declaration is
made (in printed
letters)
9. I also provide the details (including occupation, address and contact telephone number(s)) of the
following two persons:
7
1. 7
2.
who have agreed to provide a verbal or written declaration on request regarding the nature of my
relationship with 8
should the Department wish to contact them and request a declaration.
I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty
of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements
in this declaration are true in every particular.
9
Declared at 10 on 11 of 12
Before me, 13
14
15
Note 1 A person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence, the punishment for which is imprisonment
for a term of 4 years — see section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959.
Note 2 Chapter 2 of the Criminal Code applies to all offences against the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 — see section 5A of the Statutory
Declarations Act 1959.
* "address" means the place at which, or through which, a person may be contacted, and includes a postal address, but does not include the person’s
email address.
** Department of Immigration and Citizenship policy is that a person who agrees to be your supporting witness about your relationship should know both
you and your partner and the history of your relationship, be aged 18 years or over and be an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident. 




A statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 may be made before–
(1) a person who is currently licensed or registered under a law to practise in one of the following occupations:
Chiropractor Dentist Legal practitioner
Medical practitioner Nurse Optometrist
Patent attorney Pharmacist Physiotherapist
Psychologist Trade marks attorney Veterinary surgeon
(2) a person who is enrolled on the roll of the Supreme Court of a State or Territory, or the High Court of Australia, as a legal practitioner (however described); or
(3) a person who is in the following list:
Agent of the Australian Postal Corporation who is in charge of an office supplying postal services to the public
Australian Consular Officer or Australian Diplomatic Officer (within the meaning of the Consular Fees Act 1955)
Bailiff
Bank officer with 5 or more continuous years of service
Building society officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Chief executive officer of a Commonwealth court
Clerk of a court
Commissioner for Affidavits
Commissioner for Declarations
Credit union officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Employee of the Australian Trade Commission who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (d) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Employee of the Commonwealth who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (c) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Fellow of the National Tax Accountants’ Association
Finance company officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Holder of a statutory office not specified in another item in this list
Judge of a court
Justice of the Peace
Magistrate
Marriage celebrant registered under Subdivision C of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Master of a court
Member of Chartered Secretaries Australia
Member of Engineers Australia, other than at the grade of student
Member of the Association of Taxation and Management Accountants
Member of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy
Member of the Australian Defence Force who is:
(a) an officer; or
(b) a non-commissioned officer within the meaning of the Defence Force Discipline Act 1982 with 5 or more years of continuous service; or
(c) a warrant officer within the meaning of that Act
Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practising Accountants or the National Institute of
Accountants
Member of:
(a) the Parliament of the Commonwealth; or
(b) the Parliament of a State; or
(c) a Territory legislature; or
(d) a local government authority of a State or Territory
Minister of religion registered under Subdivision A of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Notary public
Permanent employee of the Australian Postal Corporation with 5 or more years of continuous service who is employed in an office supplying postal
services to the public
Permanent employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority; or
(c) a local government authority;
with 5 or more years of continuous service who is not specified in another item in this list
Person before whom a statutory declaration may be made under the law of the State or Territory in which the declaration is made
Police officer
Registrar, or Deputy Registrar, of a court
Senior Executive Service employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority
Sheriff
Sheriff’s officer
Teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or tertiary education institution


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION – PARTNER VISA (SPONSOR)
Statutory Declarations Act 1959
1 Insert the full I,1
name, address*
and occupation of
person making
the declaration
make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959:
1. That I have a mutual commitment to a shared life as a husband and wife, or as a de facto
2 Insert the full partner, or as an interdependent partner, to the exclusion of all others, with 2
name of your

partner
2. That our relationship is genuine and continuing.
3 Insert the full
name of your
partner That 3 3. and I:
4 Delete whichever is (a) 4 live together; or inapplicable
(b) 4 live separately and apart on a permanent basis 5 Insert the year
your spousal
relationship
commenced. 4. That our relationship began in 5 and we have lived together for 6
6 Insert number of
months or years.
5. Describe financial commitments you and your partner share, for example joint/individual bank
accounts, ownership of property or other major assets, pooling of financial resources and
sharing of day to day household expenses.
6. Describe the nature of your household including any joint responsibility for the care and support
of children, your living arrangements and sharing of the responsibility for housework. 
7. Describe the social aspects of your relationship including social activities, attending special
events or joint travel you and your partner undertake.
8. Describe the nature of your commitment to each other including the degree of companionship
and emotional support you draw from each other and whether you see the relationship as a
long-term one. 




I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty
of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements
in this declaration are true in every particular.
7 Signature of 7
person making
the declaration
8 Place
9 Day (eg, sixth) Declared at 8 on 9 of 10
10 Month and year
11 Insert the full
name of person
before whom the Before me, 11
declaration is
made (see over)
12 Signature of
person before 12
whom the
declaration is
made
13 13 Full name,
qualification and
address* of
person before
whom the
declaration is
made (in printed
letters)
Note 1 A person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence, the punishment for which is imprisonment
for a term of 4 years — see section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959.
Note 2 Chapter 2 of the Criminal Code applies to all offences against the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 — see section 5A of the Statutory
Declarations Act 1959.
*"address" means the place at which, or through which, a person may be contacted, and includes a postal address, but does not include the person’s
email address. 




A statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 may be made before–
(1) a person who is currently licensed or registered under a law to practise in one of the following occupations:
Chiropractor Dentist Legal practitioner
Medical practitioner Nurse Optometrist
Patent attorney Pharmacist Physiotherapist
Psychologist Trade marks attorney Veterinary surgeon
(2) a person who is enrolled on the roll of the Supreme Court of a State or Territory, or the High Court of Australia, as a legal practitioner (however described); or
(3) a person who is in the following list:
Agent of the Australian Postal Corporation who is in charge of an office supplying postal services to the public
Australian Consular Officer or Australian Diplomatic Officer (within the meaning of the Consular Fees Act 1955)
Bailiff
Bank officer with 5 or more continuous years of service
Building society officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Chief executive officer of a Commonwealth court
Clerk of a court
Commissioner for Affidavits
Commissioner for Declarations
Credit union officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Employee of the Australian Trade Commission who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (d) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Employee of the Commonwealth who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (c) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Fellow of the National Tax Accountants’ Association
Finance company officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Holder of a statutory office not specified in another item in this list
Judge of a court
Justice of the Peace
Magistrate
Marriage celebrant registered under Subdivision C of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Master of a court
Member of Chartered Secretaries Australia
Member of Engineers Australia, other than at the grade of student
Member of the Association of Taxation and Management Accountants
Member of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy
Member of the Australian Defence Force who is:
(a) an officer; or
(b) a non-commissioned officer within the meaning of the Defence Force Discipline Act 1982 with 5 or more years of continuous service; or
(c) a warrant officer within the meaning of that Act
Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practising Accountants or the National Institute of
Accountants
Member of:
(a) the Parliament of the Commonwealth; or
(b) the Parliament of a State; or
(c) a Territory legislature; or
(d) a local government authority of a State or Territory
Minister of religion registered under Subdivision A of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Notary public
Permanent employee of the Australian Postal Corporation with 5 or more years of continuous service who is employed in an office supplying postal
services to the public
Permanent employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority; or
(c) a local government authority;
with 5 or more years of continuous service who is not specified in another item in this list
Person before whom a statutory declaration may be made under the law of the State or Territory in which the declaration is made
Police officer
Registrar, or Deputy Registrar, of a court
Senior Executive Service employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority
Sheriff
Sheriff’s officer
Teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or tertiary education institution


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

also i just tried with acrobat pro and i can add text into the document wherever i want


----------



## RBG Colours (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi, just adding to this thread rather than creating a new one. 

It is one thing to convert the PDF to word.

but is it permissible to extend the text boxes to allow for more text in the commonwealth statutory declaration forms?

I believe I read that from a member here (but I can't find the thread anymore).

Would like some insight into this.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

RBG Colours said:


> Hi, just adding to this thread rather than creating a new one.
> 
> It is one thing to convert the PDF to word.
> 
> ...


Either use the boxes online or don't and write a separate statement. It will just make things confusing if you start an answer online and finish elsewhere. Just type "see applicant statement" in the boxes and type up a single statement answering the 5 questions in the online app.


----------



## oktavia (Mar 23, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Either use the boxes online or don't and write a separate statement. It will just make things confusing if you start an answer online and finish elsewhere. Just type "see applicant statement" in the boxes and type up a single statement answering the 5 questions in the online app.


Hello, in response to your statement, 
Do you mean we can still use this declaration statutory form, but in the boxes we just write "see applicant statement" since we have explained all the 5 aspect in the form 47sp (which is online app and been submitted?).
Or it is preferable to used this form https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/...ents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf for make a declaration about our relationship ? 
Sorry if it is trouble you, I just want to make sure so I do not upload a wrong statement 

Thank you


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

You can just type it out in Word, print, date and sign and upload a scan. Or use one of those forms. It's up to you.


----------

